# Dyno Moon-eyes Oc Cl $175



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Usually listed for more $$
asking $175  http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5731597338.html



 
Not mine. These Dynos ride great!


----------

